# Melde mich aus Agypten



## Forellenudo (29. August 2003)

hallo boardis

heute melde ich mich aus dem schoenen Agypten naehe Hurghada,wir haben im hotel ein internetcafe.das wetter ist super und die unterwasserwelt einfach gigantisch schoen,Kaiserfische,Napoleonfische oder Muraenen alles ist vorhanden und das in massen.morgen machen wir einen ausflug zu den Gifttuninseln zum schnorcheln,am montag gehts nach Kairo zu den Pyramiden und am mittwoch sind wir den ganzen tag auf einem Katamaran,der Hoehepunkt folgt am Freitag,Big Game Fisching auf der "Star Dancer"geschartert von einem Deutschen geschaeftsmann und mein sohn und ich sind dabei.Der unkostenbeitrag betraegt 80Euro pro Person alles inklusiv,Koeder,Angel,mittagessen und getraenke.wenn wir wiederkommen werde ich einen passenden bericht hereinstellen.

bis dann euer udo#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. August 2003)

Hallo Forellenudo#h 

Ich wünsch Dir noch einen tollen Urlaub und beim Big Game Fishing viel Erfolg.
80,-Euro ist ja echt Preiswert dafür.


----------



## udorudi (29. August 2003)

moin udo,
na, dann petri…:m :m :m 
und laß dir noch sonne aufn bauch scheinen - hier ist nieselpiesel-wetter

gruß  udo


----------



## C.K. (29. August 2003)

Ahoi Udo
scheinst ja einen schönen Urlaub zu haben. Viel Spaß beim fischen und fang mal einen großen!


----------



## Tiffy (29. August 2003)

Wünsch Dir und Sohnemann ordentlich was zu THUN Udo :m

Auf den Bericht bin ich schon sehr gespannt.

Schönen Urlaub weiterhin #h


----------



## Schleie! (29. August 2003)

Hoffendlich vergisst du nicht die Bilder!


----------



## hecht24 (29. August 2003)

viel erfolg beim big game udo
:m :m :m


----------



## Forellenudo (31. August 2003)

Hallo Boardis
Gestern waren wir in den schoensten Riffen vom Roten Meer schnorcheln und es war gigantisch schoen,aber es wird einem schon anders wenn so ein Napoleon Fisch mit 1.50m an einem vorbeischwimmt,die Unterwasserwelt ist einfach schoen und bei jedem Male wenn mann ins Wasser geht sieht mann andere Fische,die KorallenRiffe sind einzigartig schoen.Heute nacht um 2.45 uhr werden wir mit dem Bus abgeholt und dann fahren wir 6-8 stunden bis nach Kairo dort werden wir uns die Pyramiden anschauen.Momentan liegt die Tagestemperatur bei uns so bei 45 Grad im Schatten.Am Mittwoch machen wir einen Ausflug mit einem Katamaran Boot zu den schoensten Inseln im Roten Meer und am Freitag folgt dann der Hoehepunkt,BIG GAME im Roten Meer,wir lassen uns mal ueberraschen.

Bis dann euer udo#h


----------



## Schleie! (31. August 2003)

Na dann sag ich: Hol was gescheites raus!


----------



## C.K. (31. August 2003)

> einem schon anders wenn so ein Napoleon Fisch mit 1.50m an einem vorbeischwimmt



Verständlich!!! 
Der war ja größer wie Du selbst !:q :q :q :q :q


----------



## wodibo (31. August 2003)

Hi Udo,

ich war letztes Jahr im Golden 5 und hab mit dem Tauchlehrer der dortigen Tauchschule gesprochen. Die haben mich dann zu einer Tauchfahrt mitgenommen. der Tauchlehrer hat mich vom Einstieg bis zum Auftauchen an die Hand genommen und alles super gemacht. Für 2 Tauchgänge (27 und 42 Minuten, hab vorher noch nie getaucht)) hab ich mit Ausrüstung und Essen 85,-€ gelöhnt. Schnorcheln ist schon der Wahnsinn aber Tauchen macht süchtig!!!!!!!
Aber Achtung: Spätestens 24 Stunden vor Abflug muß der letzte Tauchgang beendet sein!!!

Petri heil beim Big Game und frag den Fischer ob der Barracuda da auch genießbar ist. Leider gibt es im roten Meer Ecken (z.B. Hurrghada) wo dies nicht der fall ist.


----------



## nikmark (1. September 2003)

......und wenn wir dann beim Treffen am Rhein nichts fangen uns von Nilbarschen und Big Game vorschwärmen   
Naja, dann holen wir uns in Gedanken halt Ägypten an den Rhein :m 

Viel Spaß

Nikmark


----------



## rob (1. September 2003)

@Forellenudo!!1
super schöne gegend...ich war auch heuer schon dort.das tauchen ist echt der wahnsinn...vor allem bei giftun.
leider haben sie uns im taxi all unser geld geraubt und die mentalität der leute 
nervt auch gewaltig.......nie mehr ägypten nie mehr in ein islamisches land..sorry..aber dir trotzdem einen schönen urlaub noch.....beneide dich um deinen big gametrip....ich find nie solche angebote...sehe immer nur die teuren touren...na ja
lg rob


----------



## Mühle (1. September 2003)

Mensch Udo,

das hört sich ja klasse an. Wünsche Dir und Chris viel Erfolg beim Big Game. Wie seid ihr denn da schon wider dran gekommen?:q 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## bolli (1. September 2003)

auch vom mir viel Spaß und noch mehr Petri Heil! 
Und komm gesund nach Hause (wer soll sonst unser
nächstes Treffen organisieren :m )


----------



## Forellenudo (5. September 2003)

Hallo Boardis

kann euch mitteilen das wir heute zum grossen fischen rauswaren,mein Sohn hatte nach 10 minuten einen Dorado nicht Dorade gefangen, nach einer weiteren stunde sein erster Barracuda,schoener grosser Fisch,und ratet mal was ich gefangen hab?natuerlich nichts,ist ja auch nicht neues.

ich komme am sonntag nach hause,werde dann bericht mit bildern hineinstellen.

bis dahin

    Viele gruesse aus Agypten

euer udo#h


----------

